# 4k Ja oder Nein?



## Atent123 (4. November 2014)

Würdet ihr bei meinem System zu einem 4k Monitor greifen Ja oder Nein?


----------



## JoM79 (4. November 2014)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Würdet ihr bei meinem System zu einem 4k Monitor greifen Ja oder Nein?



Dazu müsstest du dein System hier posten, weil mit dem Handy kann man keine Signaturen sehen?


----------



## Superwip (4. November 2014)

I7 4770K 2x Gtx 980 Referenzdesign 1366/1803 Asus Maximus VI Hero Be quite Dark Power Pro P10 Fractal R4 G-Skill Trident X 2400  Ja. Wenn es nicht reicht kannst du ja immer noch auf Full-HD zurückschalten- ohne Nachteil gegenüber einem nativen Full-HD Monitor.


----------



## Atent123 (4. November 2014)

I7 4770K/2x Gtx 980 Referenzdesign 1366/1803/Asus Maximus VI Hero/Be quite Dark Power Pro P10/Fractal R4 G-Skill Trident X 2400 du kennst mich aber schon  Ich wechsele momentan halt leider Stündlich meine Meinung zu dem Thema.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (4. November 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dazu müsstest du dein System hier posten, weil mit dem Handy kann man keine Signaturen sehen?


Bitte:
I7 4770K 2x Gtx 980 Referenzdesign 1366/1803 Asus Maximus VI Hero Be quite Dark Power Pro P10 Fractal R4 G-Skill Trident X 2400

Wenn du genug Geld hast und dich der Inputlag/miese Farben nicht stören greif zu.


----------



## bitbowl (4. November 2014)

Ich finde bisher ist es das Geld noch nicht so wirklich wert... mir reichen die "normalen" Auflösungen völlig aus


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. November 2014)

Sofern dich die aktuelle Qualität von 4K-Monitoren nicht stört/es ausreicht - greif zu. Zwei 980er reichen dafür.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (4. November 2014)

Ansonsten normalen Monitor und bis zu 4k Downsampling drüber, sieht auch schon sehr nice aus 
Geforce: DSR-Downsampling für Fermi/Kepler/Maxwell - So geht's, das bringt's [Special der Woche]


----------



## Atent123 (4. November 2014)

Mein jetztiger Monitor ist ein acer hn274hbmiiid davor hatte ich einen EIZO ColorEdge CG18 keine Ahnung wie sich die 4k Monitore im Vergleich zu meinem jetzigen verhalten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. November 2014)

Bei 4K haste grob gesagt aktuell zwei Optionen:

Schönes Bild/gutes Panel (IPS usw.), dafür sehr langsame Reaktionszeit und meist nur 30Hz oder
Schnelle Reaktionszeiten, 60Hz (mehr ist iirc noch nicht, dafür bräuchte es auch DP1.3) und dafür ein von der BQ wesentlich schlechteres TN-Panel.

Beides zusammen gibts noch gar nicht oder kostet mehrere Tausend Euro.


----------



## Mkay7 (4. November 2014)

LG Electronics 34UC97-S, 34" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Vielleicht sowas? zwar kein 4k aber dennoch nette auflösung! 

LG


----------



## Superwip (4. November 2014)

Samsung U32D970Q?


----------



## JoM79 (4. November 2014)

Atent123 schrieb:


> I7 4770K/2x Gtx 980 Referenzdesign 1366/1803/Asus Maximus VI Hero/Be quite Dark Power Pro P10/Fractal R4 G-Skill Trident X 2400 du kennst mich aber schon  Ich wechsele momentan halt leider Stündlich meine Meinung zu dem Thema.


 
Naja, mein Gedächtnis ist nicht so toll, das gehen schnell mal Informationen flöten 
Und 4K würde ich noch nicht machen, da würde ich erstmal auf Windows 10, optimierte Programme und neue Monitore warten.


----------



## yingtao (4. November 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bei 4K haste grob gesagt aktuell zwei Optionen:
> 
> Schönes Bild/gutes Panel (IPS usw.), dafür sehr langsame Reaktionszeit und meist nur 30Hz oder
> Schnelle Reaktionszeiten, 60Hz (mehr ist iirc noch nicht, dafür bräuchte es auch DP1.3) und dafür ein von der BQ wesentlich schlechteres TN-Panel.
> ...


 
Wesentlich schlechteres TN-Panel würde ich nicht unbedingt sagen. Die Blickwinkel sind technisch bedingt nicht so gut wie bei IPS aber um Welten besser als was man sonst von TN-Panels kennt. Bei dem 28" von Samsung haben viele auch nach dem ersten Test von einem 10-bit IPS Panel berichtet bis Samsung gesagt hat das es nur ein 8-bit TN mit 10-bit Interpolierung ist. Farbraum und Kontrast sind sehr gut wenn man den Monitor nicht gerade zum Arbeiten im AdobeRGB benutzen will. Ansonsten gibt es auch den Dell UP2414Q welcher 4k@60Hz kann und für um die 600€ erhältlich ist. Einziger "Nachteil" ist dort das der kein Upscaling hat wodurch man bei allen Auflösungen die nicht 4k sind schwarze Ränder hat und bei 4k auf 24" die Schrift extrem klein ist. Wenn es größer sein soll, dann muss man aktuell auf 32" für rund 1500€ greifen oder bis Weihnachten warten bis die 27" IPS Monitore von Asus und Acer kommen bzw. die 31,5" real 4k von LG und Samsung für voraussichtlich 1000€. Zu Weihnachten soll aber auch der 27" 5k Monitor von Dell kommen. 

Von der Leistung her sollten 2 GTX980 für 4k reichen und die Frage ist eher ob man mit den aktuell noch vorhandenen Problemen leben kann wie z.B. das Webseiten und viele Programme noch nicht für 4k optimiert sind bzw. die Skalierung der Inhalte nicht anständig funktioniert wodurch Schriften unscharf werden. Geht man auf nem 4k Monitor zurück auf 1080p bekommt man auch eine leichte Unschärfe, da die Skalierung nicht perfekt ist. Bei Spielen sollten alle Neuerscheinungen kein Problem sein aber bei einigen älteren Titeln wird 4k als Auflösung nicht angeboten bzw. stürzen die Spiele ab, wenn man 4k auswählt.


----------



## Atent123 (4. November 2014)

Ich tendiere momentan zu 4k da ich mit dem PC eh nur Spiele. Welchen würdet ihr empfehlen? Der vorhin genannte Samsung klingt vielversprechend ich hatte auch an einen Acer mit G-Sync gedacht.


----------



## Superwip (5. November 2014)

Der Samsung U32D970Q ist leider mit über 1900€ sehr teuer. Aber ich denke er könnte der für Spieler aktuell beste nicht-TN Monitor sein. Einen guten Test gibt es aber anscheinend noch nicht, der Monitor ist auch sehr neu.


----------



## JoM79 (5. November 2014)

Und was macht den jetzt besser als z.B. einen Asus PB279Q?


----------



## Kusarr (5. November 2014)

Mkay7 schrieb:


> LG Electronics 34UC97-S, 34" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  Vielleicht sowas? zwar kein 4k aber dennoch nette auflösung!  LG



den würd ich bei deiner hardware auch empfehlen


----------



## Atent123 (5. November 2014)

Kusarr schrieb:


> den würd ich bei deiner hardware auch empfehlen


 
An den hatte ich auch schon gedacht aber ich kann mich wiegesagt nicht entscheiden.Sind die Schlieren bei IPS immer noch so ausgeprägt? Bei meinem EIZO ist das echt schlimm.


----------



## Kusarr (5. November 2014)

Atent123 schrieb:


> An den hatte ich auch schon gedacht aber ich kann mich wiegesagt nicht entscheiden.Sind die Schlieren bei IPS immer noch so ausgeprägt? Bei meinem EIZO ist das echt schlimm.



hä? also von Schlieren hab ich noch nie was gehört geschweige den selbst gesehen bei meinem ips O.o
IPS hat das typische IPS-Glow aber schlieren? da musste mit deim Eizo aber tolle hardware erwischt haben.

das problem beim LG kann die ausleuchtung in den Ecken sein. da braucht man vllt erwas glück.


----------



## Atent123 (5. November 2014)

Nagut der EIZO ist auch 11 Jahre alt und hat eine Reaktionszeit von 19 ms.Wie schlimm das bei 5 ms ist wäre interessant.


----------



## S754 (5. November 2014)

Wie wärs mit nem Kompromiss? WQHD


----------



## Atent123 (5. November 2014)

Ich habe wie gesagt an den vorhin geposteten LG Interesse obwohl ich die non curved Variante Preislich interessanter finde.


----------



## dsdenni (5. November 2014)

Ich würde dir den ASUS PB287Q empfehlen. Gute Blickwinkel, geringe Latenz und 60Hz
Wenn man weniger als 4k einstellt sieht alles trotzdem gut aus. 1080p 1440p geht locker damit


----------



## Atent123 (5. November 2014)

So aktuell sind für mich im Rennen:
ASUS PB287Q
Acer Predator XB280HKbprz
LG Electronics 34UM95-P


----------



## Atent123 (5. November 2014)

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## dsdenni (5. November 2014)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr dazu?



Ich persönlich würde den Asus nehmen, weil ich den schon teste konnte. Keine Ahnung wie die anderen so sind


----------



## Atent123 (5. November 2014)

Der Acer hat halt noch G-Sync.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (5. November 2014)

Atent123 schrieb:


> So aktuell sind für mich im Rennen:
> ASUS PB287Q
> Acer Predator XB280HKbprz
> LG Electronics 34UM95-P



Wenn du nur spielst denn Asus Pb287q, ansonsten noch den Asus Rog Swift ansehen, obwohl er TN hat. Der LG wäre der Beste im Allrounderset. Aber da hauptsächlich gespielt wird, ist dies nicht die erste Wahl. Acer - naja da stehe ich offen, tests gelesen aber selbst noch nicht in den Händen gehabt.


----------



## Atent123 (5. November 2014)

Hat jemand zufällig den Acer und kann von ihm berichten?


----------



## Kusarr (6. November 2014)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Wenn du nur spielst denn Asus Pb287q, ansonsten noch den Asus Rog Swift ansehen, obwohl er TN hat. Der LG wäre der Beste im Allrounderset. Aber da hauptsächlich gespielt wird, ist dies nicht die erste Wahl. Acer - naja da stehe ich offen, tests gelesen aber selbst noch nicht in den Händen gehabt.


 
??? Weil gespielt wird ist der LG nicht erste wahl? WEIL gespielt wird is der überhaupt ne wahl!!


----------



## JoM79 (6. November 2014)

Naja der schnellste ist er nicht, aber ausreichend auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Atent123 (6. November 2014)

Ich tendiere momentan zu einem 4k Monitor.


----------



## Kusarr (6. November 2014)

aber wenn 4K, warum der ASUS PB287Q? Das is n TN-Panel ...

Der ASUS PB279Q is so gut wie das gleiche nur eben ein IPS!


----------



## Daheim111 (6. November 2014)

Superwip schrieb:


> I7 4770K 2x Gtx 980 Referenzdesign 1366/1803 Asus Maximus VI Hero Be quite Dark Power Pro P10 Fractal R4 G-Skill Trident X 2400  Ja. Wenn es nicht reicht kannst du ja immer noch auf Full-HD zurückschalten- ohne Nachteil gegenüber einem nativen Full-HD Monitor.



Ohne Nachteil ? In der dann nicht nativen und "2 Stufen" niedrigeren Aufloesung ? Also selbst eine Stufe sieht man schon (den Unterschied)...

(Mein Moni: Asus ROG Swift / nur QHD...)


----------



## Atent123 (6. November 2014)

Daheim111 schrieb:


> Ohne Nachteil ? In der dann nicht nativen und "2 Stufen" niedrigeren Aufloesung ? Also selbst eine Stufe sieht man schon (den Unterschied)...
> 
> (Mein Moni: Asus ROG Swift / nur QHD...)


 
Er bezieht sich darauf,dass 4k genau viermal so viele Pixel sind wie Full-HD und einfach 4 Pixel auf einem 4k Monitor einen Full-HD Pixel anzeigen.

QHD ist halt nur 1.7 und nicht 4 mal so groß wie 4k.

Was Kusarr angeht ist der IPS Asus halt nicht lieferbar und ich weiß nicht wie schlimm die schlieren bei 5 ms sind.
Desweiteren tendiere ich eher zum Acer wegen G-Sync.


----------



## dsdenni (6. November 2014)

Daheim111 schrieb:


> Ohne Nachteil ? In der dann nicht nativen und "2 Stufen" niedrigeren Aufloesung ? Also selbst eine Stufe sieht man schon (den Unterschied)...
> 
> (Mein Moni: Asus ROG Swift / nur QHD...)



Beim PB287Q hat man z.b keine Nachteile wenn man auf 1440p/1080p schaltet.


----------



## JoM79 (6. November 2014)

WQHD wird auf einem UHD unscharf aussehen, einfach wegen der Anzahl der Pixel.


----------



## dsdenni (6. November 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> WQHD wird auf einem UHD unscharf aussehen, einfach wegen der Anzahl der Pixel.



Hatte ich auch immer gedacht, ist es aber bei dem Monitor nicht. Hab ich selber gesehen um es sagen zu können


----------



## Atent123 (7. November 2014)

Ok Leute ich habe mich entschieden es wird ein 4k Gerät welches weiß ich aber noch nicht.


----------



## expa (8. November 2014)

Glueckwunsch. So weit bin ich auch. wie w're es mit dem hier?

Acer B326HK

IPS, 3K und 60Hz

Ich benoetige einen Upscaler fuer TV und PS3, welche an den HDMI haengen. Kann das ein 4K monitor? Oder nur der Samsung?

Und wie funktioniert Picture in Picture? Kann ich z.B. eine TV-Settop-Box an HDMI Anschliessen und als Picture in Picture (720p) anzeigen lassen wenn ich arbeite ueber PC per Display Port? Also Champions League schauen waehrend ich arbeite???


----------



## FranktheTank23 (9. November 2014)

projectneo schrieb:


> Ich selbst besitze den Acer seit ein paar Tagen und bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden. Das Bild ist extrem scharf und die Farben gut (auch verglichen mit einem IPS). Die Blickwinkel sind auch gut bis sehr gut (für TN-Panel).
> Da ich nur einen Monitor habe, spielt das allerdings ohnehin nicht die große Rolle. Am beeindruckensden ist allerdings das G-Sync. Meine 780Ti, welche stark übertaktet ist, schafft UHD durchaus in vielen Spielen.
> Natürlich, je aufwendiger/neuer das Spiel, desto mehr gehen die FPS in den Keller. Das interessante am GSYNC (und das konnte ich mir vorher nicht vorstellen). Selbst bei 28FPS ist alles spielbar, da es keinen inputlag gibt, kein Tearing und alles so scharf (die Bewegungen) erscheint wie mit 120Hz. Unter 25FPS ist aber selbst GSYNC machtlos  Natürlich sind mehr als 30 FPS immer besser, auch mit GSYNC.
> 
> ...


 
Da du nach einem Statement zu dem Acer gesucht hast Atent123, das hier ist aus einem anderen Threat und anscheinend ist er zum Zocken recht gut...überlege mir auch den zu kaufen.


----------



## Atent123 (9. November 2014)

FranktheTank23 schrieb:


> Da du nach einem Statement zu dem Acer gesucht hast Atent123, das hier ist aus einem anderen Threat und anscheinend ist er zum Zocken recht gut...überlege mir auch den zu kaufen.


 
Ah ok dann ist meine Entscheidung erstmal klar.
Ich hole mir den leider erst nächsten Monat zu Weihnachten bis dahin muss ich wohl noch warten und mit DSR leben.


----------



## expa (10. November 2014)

Hab jetzt den Asus PB287Q bestellt. Plus war vor allem 

2x HDMI (PS3 und TV-In)
DP (für PC)
Lautsprecher (hat der Samsung net)
Kopfhöreranschluss (eine für alle Quellen)
VESA Mount (hat der Samsung net)


----------



## JoM79 (10. November 2014)

expa schrieb:


> Hab jetzt den Asus PB287Q bestellt. Plus war vor allem
> 
> Lautsprecher (hat der Samsung net)


 
Das ist kein Plus, Lautsprecher in Monitoren sind einfach nur grauenvoll.


----------



## expa (10. November 2014)

Korrekt. Aber bei drei quellen da Beste. Für Qualität hab ich was anderes feines.


----------



## Atent123 (11. November 2014)

Na toll ich habe grade die Benchmarks zu Dragon Age Inquisition gesehen und kann 4k wohl erstmal vergessen.
Welchen 16:9 IPS WQHD Monitor kannst du mir mir empfehlen ? JoM79


----------



## JoM79 (11. November 2014)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Na toll ich habe grade die Benchmarks zu Dragon Age Inquisition gesehen und kann 4k wohl erstmal vergessen.
> Welchen 16:9 IPS WQHD Monitor kannst du mir mir empfehlen ? JoM79



Ja, hier.Anwesend.
Was wolltest du noch mal ausgeben?


----------



## Atent123 (11. November 2014)

Maximal 800 aber halt IPS.


----------



## JoM79 (11. November 2014)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Maximal 800 aber halt IPS.



Also ich würde einen von diesen nehmen 
http://geizhals.de/?cmp=978482&cmp=834936&cmp=903594&cmp=1028026#xf_top


----------



## Atent123 (11. November 2014)

Der hier gefällt mir ziemlich gut LG Electronics 27EA83-D.


----------



## JoM79 (11. November 2014)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Der hier gefällt mir ziemlich gut LG Electronics 27EA83-D.



Bei prad sollte es einen Test geben.


----------



## Atent123 (11. November 2014)

Auf Prad schneidet der Monitor ziemlich gut ab nun muss ich nur noch entscheiden ob 21:9 oder 16:9


----------



## expa (11. November 2014)

Nur spielen 21:9. Office Excel etc die höhere Auflösung.


----------



## Atent123 (11. November 2014)

Ich dachte an 21:9 und angepassten WQHD


----------



## Atent123 (11. November 2014)

Keine Meinungen?


----------



## Kusarr (11. November 2014)

du willst nen 21:9 WQHD Monitor? Dann bleibt dir nur der hier: LG Electronics 34UM95-P

Der is definitiv geil, nur sein preis is ... nun ja ... hoffe du bist reich


----------



## Atent123 (11. November 2014)

Ich schwanke wie gesagt noch zwischen 21:9 und 16:9


----------



## JoM79 (11. November 2014)

Geh einfach mal in nen Laden und guck dir dann 21:9 direkt neben 16:9 an.
Und dann nimm was dir besser gefällt.


----------



## Atent123 (11. November 2014)

Habe ich schon. Ich kann mir halt nicht vorstellen wie das auf meinem Schreibtisch aussieht.


----------



## JoM79 (11. November 2014)

Stück Pappe nehmen und zurecht schneiden.


----------



## Atent123 (13. November 2014)

Am liebsten hätte ich das Panel vom LG nur halt als 16:9.
Ich fange jedoch an wieder über 4k nachzudenken.


----------



## expa (13. November 2014)

Hol dir einen 4k Monitor.


----------



## Atent123 (1. Dezember 2014)

Ich liebäugele momentan mit dem RoG Swift .
Auf Prad steht das der Monitor eine sRGB Abdeckung von 94 % hat das ist doch ziemlich gut oder irre ich mich ?


----------



## JoM79 (1. Dezember 2014)

Ja ist es.
Der hat schon ein sehr gutes TN Panel.


----------



## Atent123 (1. Dezember 2014)

Swift ich komme  
Oh man ist das Game Plus Feature unfair


----------



## expa (1. Dezember 2014)

Hab mir den vor kurzem gegönnt und bestellt. War in einer Aktion bei Conrad.ch (noch eine Stunde) für 712 CHF = 570 EUR zu haben. Wichtiger war für mich,  dass er  3D fähig ist. Hab schon zwei Nvidia 3D Vision 2 Brillen zu Hause.  Und die Auflösung ist auch super für zukünftige Inhalte, wenn auch kein 4K. Zumindest aber besser als 1080p.

Grüsse


----------



## Atent123 (2. Dezember 2014)

Glaubt ihr es kommt zu Weihnachten nochmal so ein Angebot wie zum Black Friday bei Caseking habe das leider verpasst ?
Ein 3D Vision 2 Kit müsste ich auch noch rumliegen haben 
Mir kam das Bild bei 3D immer extrem unscharf vor mal schaun wie es auf dem Swift aussieht


----------



## expa (2. Dezember 2014)

Der Swift kann auch nur 120Hz 3d. 144 geht nur in 2d. Also kaum besser als andere 3d monitore.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Dezember 2014)

Ausser das er eine höhere Auflösung hat.
Und 3D Vision geht nur mit 120Hz.


----------



## expa (2. Dezember 2014)

So, ich habe ein Problem: Mein Monitor Asus PB287Q wird von Windows nur mit 30 Hertz angesteuert, er kann aber 60Hertz. Warum lässt windows nicht mehr zu? Grafikkarte ist eine GTX 970.


----------



## expa (2. Dezember 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ausser das er eine höhere Auflösung hat.
> Und 3D Vision geht nur mit 120Hz.



Ich meinte meinen Post rein bezogen auf die Hertz-Zahl Natürlich hast du Recht bezüglich der Auflösung - das war auch bei mir ein Haupt-Kaufkriterium.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Dezember 2014)

expa schrieb:


> So, ich habe ein Problem: Mein Monitor Asus PB287Q wird von Windows nur mit 30 Hertz angesteuert, er kann aber 60Hertz. Warum lässt windows nicht mehr zu? Grafikkarte ist eine GTX 970.



Wie ist er angeschlossen?


----------



## expa (3. Dezember 2014)

Displayport.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Dezember 2014)

Ist da ein DP 1.2 Kabel?


----------



## expa (3. Dezember 2014)

Ich dachte Displayport Kabel ist Displayport Kabel.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Dezember 2014)

Nö muss nicht sein.


----------



## expa (3. Dezember 2014)

Auf dem Kabel in der Firma steht kein Hinweis auf eine Version. Ist dass dann ein Ratespiel?


----------



## JoM79 (3. Dezember 2014)

Jap, bei HDMI steht meist auch nichts drauf.
War da kein DP Kabel dabei?


----------



## McRoll (3. Dezember 2014)

Schau mal im Menü des Monitors ob der Input auf Displayport 1.2 steht. Kann sein dass da standardmäßig 1.1 eingestellt ist.


----------



## Atent123 (8. Dezember 2014)

So ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen den Acer mit 4k bestellt. Ich konnte ihn nur kurz testen und das leider nur mit MW2 und Starcraft 2.
Ich würde echt gerne mal Crysis 3 darauf sehen.


----------



## expa (9. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe ja einen 4k und den ROG Swift. Der 4K ist ja leider bisher nur mit 30Hz betrieben, aber der ROG Swift macht beim Spielen das bessere bild. 4K hin oder her.


----------



## Atent123 (11. Dezember 2014)

expa schrieb:


> Ich habe ja einen 4k und den ROG Swift. Der 4K ist ja leider bisher nur mit 30Hz betrieben, aber der ROG Swift macht beim Spielen das bessere bild. 4K hin oder her.



Warum läuft dein Acer nur mit 30 Herz ?


----------



## expa (11. Dezember 2014)

Liegt wohl am Kabel. Hatte bisher aber keine Zeit dafür.


----------



## Atent123 (11. Dezember 2014)

Was meinst du mit besseres Bild ?


----------



## expa (12. Dezember 2014)

Es sieht einfach plastischer und besser aus. Ich spiele aber auch Mass Effect 1 grad - da sieht 4K einfach nicht so gut aus wie 1440p auf dem ROG Swift. Allerdings - mal schauen wie das bei 3D ist


----------



## Atent123 (18. Dezember 2014)

Mal eine Frage wie entfernt man den Standfuß des Acers ? Ich hatte mir überlegt den zu Amazon zurück zu schicken und mir über Zackzack einen RoG Swift zu holen.


----------

